# أكونتات رابيد شير وميجا ابلود وغيرهم كتير لو مش مصدق أدخل وانت تشوف



## ebram90 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​ *







دلوقتى تقدر تحمل من RapidShare, Megaupload, MegaShares, Easy-Share, MegaVideo,  Video, NetLoad.in, Hotfile, Uploading.com & Uploaded.to وغيرهم من المواقع وكمان بروابط مباشرة وندعم الاستكمال حتى لو التحميل فصل صدقونى ومجربة 100 % .....

طريقة التحميل والاستخدام :

1 أدخل على الموقع دة وحمل الملف .
http://2clik.info/11951
أو رابط ميديا فاير http://2clik.info/12010
2 بعد تحميل الملف هتلاقى ملف تكست .. أفتحة .

3 بعد ماتفتح الملف التكست هتلاقى قائمة بجميع المواقع اللى هانستخدمها .

4 أختار اى موقع منهم وادخل علية .

5 بعد ماتدخل عالموقع هات اللينك اللى انت عايز تحملة مثلا من الرابيد شير والصقة فى خانة ال Download .

6 بعد لصق الرابط أضغط داون لود . واستنى حتى يظهر اللينك المباشر وعيش يا معلم .



*يارب أكون قدرت أساعدكوا وأى طلب انا تحت أمركم*​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

اغلب المواقع مش شغال 
ممكن تساعدنى اكتر
شكرا


----------



## mena vet (26 فبراير 2010)

tab3n nasb *nasb


----------

